# Masters Degree in culinary education... YES or NO



## Ishaan Pancharia (Jun 17, 2018)

I am a budding chef associated with the Oberoi Group of Hotels and am in a On the job degree program held by them. 
Basically I work at an actual hotel and at the same time in getting a degree of my under grad. 
My under graduation will be over until next year and I'm confused on what to do next. 
I wanted to know how important it is to do a masters program and what if I skip the same and gain experience while working. 
My aim is to do very well for myself and i don't want to leave any stone unturned and i want to be very careful about my career.
So is doing a masters degree worth it or no?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A Masters degree in culinary arts is only good if you will be teaching in the future. I have a Masters in education with emphasis on culinary arts. It is of no use to me as I did not pursue teaching.


----------

